# Thursday Night Tournaments on Lanier LAUREL PARK



## conner83 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Thursday night tournaments will be starting on Lanier May 3rd. It is $50 entry fee. They fish 1900-2300 every Thursday night out of LAUREL PARK and it's a 3 fish limit.


----------



## Muddywater (May 3, 2012)

Results?


----------



## Muddywater (May 5, 2012)

Still having the tournaments?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 5, 2012)

Why 3 and not 5???


----------



## conner83 (May 11, 2012)

Helps cut down on fish kill when it gets hot.


----------



## cam45 (May 13, 2012)

How many has shown up for first two?


----------



## Worm48555 (May 13, 2012)

I heard they had 30+ boats last Thursday. Going to find out this week. And it's every Thursday through out the summer I think.


----------



## cam45 (May 14, 2012)

Worm48555 said:


> I heard they had 30+ boats last Thursday. Going to find out this week. And it's every Thursday through out the summer I think.



Thanks Worm. May have to try one out.


----------



## Muddywater (May 24, 2012)

Is it still $50 if you fish alone?


----------



## buck1965 (May 28, 2012)

I fished alone Thursday and it was $25.00.


----------

